

Read and Write Excel File Dynamically - behrooz
http://www.codeproject.com/Tips/613782/Read-and-Write-Excel-File-Dynamically

======
schrodingersCat
Just what I was looking for! Greta post. This is a much more elegant solution
than others I have seen.

